# Is your retirement financially difficult or comfortable?



## C50 (Sep 6, 2022)

Maybe this is a bit of a personal question but for those that want to answer I would appreciate your response.  

I had a certain per year dollar amount I knew I could live comfortably on during retirement.  The truth is I find I spend much less than I thought I would, by around $30k a year.  I live debt free so that helps, kids are self supporting, Medicare is like winning the lottery compared to my previous health insurance, and even though I feel like I am always spending money my overall spending is down.

Barring any major disaster in my life I feel much better about being retired than I thought I would.  

How about you?  Is retirement more or less expensive than you anticipated?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 6, 2022)

C50 said:


> Maybe this is a bit of a personal question but for those that want to answer I would appreciate your response.
> 
> 
> Is retirement more or less expensive than you anticipated?


No, it's about what we thought it'd be

For us, the word is *comfortable*
Not working, or going to work for somebody else
Yet an income that pays everything, and we can do pretty much what we want, when we want while putting X amount away
No year long cruises, or annual trips to Cabo
but
We've never wanted to do that stuff anyway


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 6, 2022)

My overall expenses in retirement didn’t change much from my working years.

I retired early so medical insurance was a big expense until I was able to qualify for Medicare.

I wouldn’t run out and spend that $30,000.00/year cushion.  It will come in handy as inflation erodes your purchasing power in the years ahead.

I’m ok, but none of us will know how we really did until we cross the finish line.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 6, 2022)

Shortly before I retired, a retired friend told me how much she got from the government. I couldn't wait to be a rich retiree. Or at least richer than I was as a worker.

Then everything seemed to change, and rents became unaffordable. I ended up moving far away as a result.

So now I live in a decent apartment. I eat basic foods, pay my bills, and don't do anything that costs money. 

I have a car that's paid for and doesn't cost much to run, since I don't go anywhere. But I need it because I'm mobility challenged. Besides, I spent most of my life without a car, and I love having wheels.

At the end of the month I have about $100, which I put into savings. Maybe for emergencies, maybe to replace my car when the time comes. Maybe even to run away to another country. I can dream!

So I'm comfortable in the sense of having what I need. I have no debt. But I have to pinch pennies every single day.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 6, 2022)

We became debt free somewhere in the mid 1980's, invested wisely, got a decent pension from the company, and live within our means.  Our SS money is basically our "play money", and we seldom waste much of that.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2022)

DH & I still do some part-time manufacturing and consulting, but will retire next year when he turns 70 and claims against his SS.  (Right now we receive 150% of mine each month thanks to a SS loophole that's now closed. )     

Our transition from full time work to semi retirement has required almost no drawdown from our savings despite our assumption that we'd need to do so. We earned more than expected and spent less, especially during the last 2-1/2 years.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 6, 2022)

I would say I am comfortable and I want to remain that way.  I am very thoughtful about how I spend money and what I get for that value.  No, I will never drive a fancy car but a car with air conditioning is all I need. I don't go far. I have no mortgage or credit card debt. No debt of any kind. To say I have been blessed is no exaggeration, my husband and I both worked hard and prepared for retirement.  I never expected it to be without him!


----------



## JustDave (Sep 6, 2022)

C50 said:


> Maybe this is a bit of a personal question but for those that want to answer I would appreciate your response.
> 
> I had a certain per year dollar amount I knew I could live comfortably on during retirement.  The truth is I find I spend much less than I thought I would, by around $30k a year.  I live debt free so that helps, kids are self supporting, Medicare is like winning the lottery compared to my previous health insurance, and even though I feel like I am always spending money my overall spending is down.
> 
> ...


I've had a very similar experience.  I've got more money than I thought I would, and more money than when I was working.  Nice house, secluded property, no debts, and have everything I want.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 6, 2022)

I'm more comfortable than I thought I would be.  I have a pension and a small IRA.  Our house is long paid for and thanks to Prop 13 here in California the tax on it is very low.  I pay no California income tax and my federal only amounts to a couple thousand a year.  I'm not making payments on anything.  I have no expensive hobbies and I'm careful when I shop.  I'm very lucky.


----------



## Leann (Sep 6, 2022)

I have enough for my bills and a little extra that I save for travel.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 6, 2022)

When I wanted to take early retirement 11 yrs ago, my financial adviser kept telling me' you have money to do so, after serious thought I did  with no regrets
In 1988, I sold some stock to buy my co- op apt where I still live .I started keeping a journal in 1978 of everything I spend each month,still do it .I've never owned a car{never felt comfortable behind the wheel},I have more money now then when I was working. I only have 1 credit card,pay my monthly bills by ck,not comfortable doing it online Once in awhile, I'll buy a high price item e.g last yr bought new bed mattress,otherwise I pay in cash I live a comfortable life Sue


----------



## C50 (Sep 6, 2022)

It's good to hear that many are financially comfortable enough not to worry.  Before I retired I always heard horror stories about how quickly you run out of money and how bad Medicare insurance is.  I admit to over anaylizing every aspect I could pre retirement and kept coming up thinking I would be OK,  and I'm very relieved that it has turned out well.

 Certainly didn't luck into it though, well maybe there's always a little luck in life,  but there's also a lot of hard work and careful planning.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 6, 2022)

I am sorry, but I have made it a policy not to discuss my finances with anyone. That being said, we are comfortable.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 6, 2022)

C50 said:


> It's good to hear that many are financially comfortable enough not to worry.  Before I retired I always heard horror stories about how quickly you run out of money and how bad Medicare insurance is.  I admit to over anaylizing every aspect I could pre retirement and kept coming up thinking I would be OK,  and I'm very relieved that it has turned out well.
> 
> Certainly didn't luck into it though, well maybe there's always a little luck in life,  but there's also a lot of hard work and careful planning.


Before I retired I had all sorts of little contingency funds.

So far, nothing that I planned for has happened, but I’ve been thankful that I had those little funds to use for other problems.

IMO retirement is just one of life’s milestones and we need to make saving a permanent part of our monthly budget.


----------



## Knight (Sep 6, 2022)

Couldn't have responded any better than Gary.

 I do worry a little because my various sources of income in combination with MRD's is expected to be used up by the time I reach 128 in age. My wife's sources a little longer.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 6, 2022)

Everything's fine.  Some of that is due to choices my wife and I made over the years.  Most of it is due to luck in the global birth lottery.


----------



## David777 (Sep 6, 2022)

Retired 2 years beyond the standard age so 5+ years now and living frugally within my monthly SS benefit despite living in one of the most expensive counties in the nation.  Actually have a bit more numerical $$ assets now though inflation has shrunk what its purchasing power was.  No debts but don't own real estate and my 2007 Forester has 248k miles so eventually will be spending more.  Never dream about being rich or owning things the wealthy have.  That noted, I would prefer to live at a coastal location like Pacific Grove or San Francisco for which I don't have assets to even consider.  But then I do have an Ace in the hole that could change that.


----------



## DebraMae (Sep 6, 2022)

Less disposable income than I used to have but I feel more secure.  No anxiety about job loss, income lost due to illness, etc.  I am still driving my 2001 RAV4 with over 200,000 miles and as long as it holds out I am happy with it.  I have enough to take care of things when they break and to take an occasional vacation and I am content.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 6, 2022)

I'm with the comfortable side of the equation; not rich but not starving either.  I am waiting "breathlessly" for the interest rates to rise up and up and up.  "Hi you Silver Away"


----------



## katlupe (Sep 6, 2022)

I am not rich. But I can't complain. I have everything I need and am comfortable where I am right now.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2022)

I should add that like most who've posted on this thread, my husband and I started retirement mortgage-free and debt-free and have remained so.  We spend our money mindfully, but aren't cheapskates.  We keep our home and vehicles in good running order.     



JimBob1952 said:


> Everything's fine.  Some of that is due to choices my wife and I made over the years.  *Most of it is due to luck in the global birth lottery.*


The fortunes of right time and right place smiled on me, too.

I've often said that I was born on third base. No sense kidding myself that I got to the plate and hit a stand-up triple.


----------



## jujube (Sep 6, 2022)

Comfortable.


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 6, 2022)

I'm not sure yet, when I analyzed my retirement finances pre-retirement, I budgeted based on living in my paid off home.  I even practiced (with some learning experiences/failures/adjustments) living on my retirement budget for the last two years of my worklife (and putting all extra $ into the 401k).  The investment site's tool had told me I could live to 92, then the market went down and down and the tool kept decreasing the year I'd run out of money until it was 83 (if I remember correctly).  But then I decided to sell my house, and that plumped up my retirement fund enough that supposedly I could make it to 92 even in a bad stock market. 
The problem is that I'm not sure whether I am filling the tool's inputs correctly for how much money I will need monthly, because now I'll have to either pay rent or buy a condo and have a mortgage (not to mention liquidate money for the downpayment), and with rents rising I have no idea what my monthly expenses will turn out to be.
The "good" news is that I don't really have any expectation to living to 92, only had one relative that made it to 91, the majority of healthy ones made it to mid-eighties, but a worrisome number died in their 50s and 60s and 70s.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 7, 2022)

_I have saved for retirement since young. Unfortunately when my second husband and I divorced after 22 years 3/4ths of the money was hidden. Then I remarried and we were together for 23 years. We divorced and my income and assets were split in half so definitely have less than I planned on. I was fine until inflation hit and then I cut everything possible to live on my monthly income and not use my savings. I am planning on one more trip to Europe and then done traveling. I will save my savings for true emergencies. _


----------



## HarryHawk (Sep 7, 2022)

Every day I wake up and feel blessed for the abundance that has been provided for myself and my family.  I am so very fortunate to have had the wonderful grandparents and parents who worked hard and made sacrifices so that I would have a better life.  I've been blessed with a wonderful wife who not only took care of our family but had a rewarding career.  I was blessed with an outstanding son who has exceeded at everything he has undertaken; he has a top notch career and family and recently bless us with the most beautiful granddaughter.  I am also thankful for having been born and raised in the United States of America - land of the free, home of the brave.

I've been blessed with so much more than I have an expectation to deserve.  I strive to be a good steward of the gifts I have received.


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 7, 2022)

more then enough, but my wife always says, "our needs are few.".....................truth be told with a small military pension, my carpenter money and SS, we make  more than when I was working. Work hard and the Lord will bless.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 7, 2022)

Doing embarassingly good here folks.  So much to be grateful for.  Do wish they had decent dental insurance set up for us oldsters  though...lol. Those crowns and root canals do add up!


----------



## C50 (Sep 7, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Doing embarassingly good here folks.  So much to be grateful for.  Do wish they had decent dental insurance set up for us oldsters  though...lol. Those crowns and root canals do add up!


Pre retirement dental bills were my biggest medical expense every year.  I was on a high deductible plans for many years,  at $4,500 per person deductible and a family of four even routine dental is expensive.  Now with a Medicare advantage plan I'm so very happy with all that's covered.  I went yesterday for a cleaning and ex rays, no charge.  I have an old filling needs replaced,  will cost me nothing.  I think I paid $250 for my crown last year,  I use to pay around $1,400.

It's such a relief to be at a point in life where every day isn't full of struggle and stress.  Truly a blessing.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 7, 2022)

frugal when i worked still frugal now.i dont need much and doing ok.a big plus is the house is paid off.


----------



## Leann (Sep 7, 2022)

Teacher Terry said:


> _I have saved for retirement since young. Unfortunately when my second husband and I divorced after 22 years 3/4ths of the money was hidden. Then I remarried and we were together for 23 years. We divorced and my income and assets were split in half so definitely have less than I planned on. I was fine until inflation hit and then I cut everything possible to live on my monthly income and not use my savings. I am planning on one more trip to Europe and then done traveling. I will save my savings for true emergencies. _


@Teacher Terry I understand what you say about divorce and splitting assets as I went through the same. But I'd rather have only half of the assets than be married to that half-assed ex-husband of mine 

Like you, I hope to explore parts of Europe again then I'll be done with international travel. Maybe I'll hit the road and explore more of the  USA at that point.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 7, 2022)

We budgeted, and were very frugal for many years. Now, we are comfortable and are wanting for nothing.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 7, 2022)

Leann said:


> @Teacher Terry I understand what you say about divorce and splitting assets as I went through the same. But I'd rather have only half of the assets than be married to that half-assed ex-husband of mine
> 
> Like you, I hope to explore parts of Europe again then I'll be done with international travel. Maybe I'll hit the road and explore more of the  USA at that point.


I initiated the divorce because he was a serial cheater and had went from being a loving person to critical and difficult to live with so my life is better in all ways except financially.


----------



## C50 (Sep 7, 2022)

Leann said:


> @Teacher Terry I understand what you say about divorce and splitting assets as I went through the same. But I'd rather have only half of the assets than be married to that half-assed ex-husband of mine


I divorced at 48 and can say without hesitation I would never have been able to retire at 57 if I had remained married.  I was married to a reckless spender and even though I always made good money we struggled trying to get ahead.  I divorced and kept the kids with me, bought the house again, paid spousal support, kids expenses plus college, and still managed to get financially comfortable.

Those of you that married someone you were financially compatable with should count yourself blessed

The thread about living frugally is what really got me thinking about this subject.  All those years of making smart financial decisions are so worth it when you can live comfortably in retirement.  It doesn't mean you have to be a cheapskate,  heck I've spent a lot of fun money in my life,  but I always evaluated the value of what I spent money on. (and still do)


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 7, 2022)

Our  house is mortgage free, our tenants rent payments cover all of our month to month costs, including utilities, insurance, property taxes and maintenance. Each of us gets the Canada Pension, plus the Old Age Pension plus 2 private pensions from previous long term employment we had . Our 10 year old car is paid for, so are all the appliances in the house ( 3  living  units in the house ). No debts at all. We have a $15,000 emergency fund in a savings account " Just in case we need it ".   JimB.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 7, 2022)

Spouse fortunately has full pension with excellent benefits. I worked in various industries and by sheer good luck learned about insurance, banking/finance, and financial planning. 

We are spenders. Always have been and always will be. Fought through some financial bad luck, finally got interested in saving in our mid-40's. Although our progress was haphazard, we kept whittling away at it - holistic financial planning is a BIG complex subject! - and finally got our ducks in a row. The last bull market really helped, as did a moderate inheritance.

Took early retirement - I'm older so retired 2 yrs before he did. Been 12 yrs now and our planning has made all the difference for us. We both worked but made less money than most of the people we know, so good luck, fortunate timing, and properly strategizing has enabled us to enjoy a good retirement without much worry.

Fingers crossed our health holds up, and I hope the same for everyone here. Rich or poor, one's health can never be taken for granted.


----------



## HarryHawk (Sep 7, 2022)

C50 said:


> Those of you that married someone you were financially compatable with should count yourself blessed
> 
> The thread about living frugally is what really got me thinking about this subject.  All those years of making smart financial decisions are so worth it when you can live comfortably in retirement.  It doesn't mean you have to be a cheapskate,  heck I've spent a lot of fun money in my life,  but I always evaluated the value of what I spent money on. (and still do)


My wife and I have always lived frugally, but never did without anything we needed and most things we really wanted. We always lived below our means. The only one who didn't buy into the program was Junior.  He never agreed with my choices like -

"Let's see, you want me to spend money on cable t.v. so you can spend more time watching television"

"I'm glad to hear all your friends have telephones, if there is ever an emergency you will always be able to borrow one"

I'm very happy with the financial decisions my wife and I made over the years.  Life in today's times would be very scary if one was financially insecure, times are already scary enough.

p.s. In spite of the suffering Junior endured, he turned out o.k., he is an M.D. at one of the top 10 hospital systems in the country and a professor at their Med School.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 7, 2022)

C50 said:


> Pre retirement dental bills were my biggest medical expense every year.  I was on a high deductible plans for many years,  at $4,500 per person deductible and a family of four even routine dental is expensive.  Now with a Medicare advantage plan I'm so very happy with all that's covered.  I went yesterday for a cleaning and ex rays, no charge.  I have an old filling needs replaced,  will cost me nothing.  I think I paid $250 for my crown last year,  I use to pay around $1,400.
> 
> It's such a relief to be at a point in life where every day isn't full of struggle and stress.  Truly a blessing.


Who do you have your advantage plan with?  Wondering if they do cove all hospital expenses like the standard medicare supplement does.


----------



## C50 (Sep 7, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Who do you have your advantage plan with?  Wondering if they do cove all hospital expenses like the standard medicare supplement does.


My plan is Anthem MediBlue Preferred.  I pay an extra $42 a month for the dental/vision enhanced package.  That also gives me other benefits like $300 a year for health related purchases, they even sent me a $500 debit card to use for any dental expenses not covered.  Here's a coinsidence, the dental is thru a company called Liberty, sounds like a perfect match for you!


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 7, 2022)

I'm doing okay, financially. I don't have any desire to travel or buy expensive toys. I'm a homebody and am content working in my woodshop or watching a movie. I have some cash just sitting in the bank, which is probably not a good thing to do with money since inflation is making it worth less and less every day while investments are going through the roof. I just don't have any desire to spend time researching that kind of thing and I've never been a good investor. I'm too much of a pessimist. I always think stocks are going to go down at the slightest hint they're weakening, so I sell, and then it takes off. I'm a buy high, sell low kind of investor.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 7, 2022)

I am comfortable in retirement.  Our house and my 6-year old car is paid for.  My hubby's car is leased, and we will most likely buy it in March 2023.  I often exceed my monthly budget due to costs for travel or entertainment.  I need something to look forward to.  This month, I am determined to stay within my budget.  My costs for clothing (suits, shirts, ties) has reduced dramatically.  I rarely buy clothes or shoes anymore.  I have been surprised at how little I spend vs. when I was working.

My Social Security payments are not nearly as much as I need to pay off my credit card bills, but I withdraw from the cash in my financial accounts.  It is still minimal.  My hubby is working, so he pays for everything he needs.  Our health insurance is through his company, so I have declined Medicare Part B for the coming year.

I would like to say I have been lucky, but that is only part of it.  I've have worked closely with my financial advisor for over 20 years and have socked away every dollar I could into my 401k when I was employed, so when my company terminated my job in June 2020 I had no regrets.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Sep 8, 2022)

It depends on what my point of view day to day is on whether I'm doing OK financially or not.  There are some days when I think that all of our good money management and saving has really paid off and some days - like when I look at what the stock market's doing - that my stomach just sinks.

We are living on my private pension.  More than what SS would pay here in the U.S. but less than what I would like.  Because I am getting a pension, my SS will be so small that I will not claim until age 70 which is in 7 years.  In a year's time my hubby has two small pensions that will kick in, so will help out.

We are supplementing my pension with some 401k withdrawals and income from a rental property.  We have had some unexpected expenses but they are covered by the 401k and rental income.  Really, we are doing fine, it's just when I see what is happening to our investments in the stock market, it is really bothering me.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 10, 2022)

Uptosnuff said:


> It depends on what my point of view day to day is on whether I'm doing OK financially or not.  There are some days when I think that all of our good money management and saving has really paid off and some days - like when I look at what the stock market's doing - that my stomach just sinks.
> 
> We are living on my private pension.  More than what SS would pay here in the U.S. but less than what I would like.  Because I am getting a pension, my SS will be so small that I will not claim until age 70 which is in 7 years.  In a year's time my hubby has two small pensions that will kick in, so will help out.
> 
> We are supplementing my pension with some 401k withdrawals and income from a rental property.  We have had some unexpected expenses but they are covered by the 401k and rental income.  Really, we are doing fine, it's just when I see what is happening to our investments in the stock market, it is really bothering me.


Here in Canada the amount of our Government pensions is not affected by any  private pensions we receive. If our annual total pension income  is greater than a certain amount we do have to pay , but we are also allowed to use a number of  legal  tax  deductions as we rent part of our house to tenants. All of the money we spend to operate as landlords is tax deductible, so it balances out. JimB.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 10, 2022)

C50 said:


> My plan is Anthem MediBlue Preferred.  I pay an extra $42 a month for the dental/vision enhanced package.  That also gives me other benefits like $300 a year for health related purchases, they even sent me a $500 debit card to use for any dental expenses not covered.  Here's a coinsidence, the dental is thru a company called Liberty, sounds like a perfect match for you!


Thanks, but most advantage plans have an annual "out of pocket" hospital deductible, which was why i am asking if your's does or not - looks good if you don't ever have possible annual out of pocket hospital deductibles?:

https://www.65incorporated.com/topics/out-pocket-medicare-costs/can-you-explain-out-pocket-limit/


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 10, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Here in Canada the amount of our Government pensions is not affected by any  private pensions we receive.


It depends which pension(s) you're receiving. There are 3 levels (CPP, OAS, and GIS), all based on different criteria, so it's kind of complicated.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 10, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> It depends which pension(s) you're receiving. There are 3 levels (CPP, OAS, and GIS), all based on different criteria, so it's kind of complicated.


Both my self and my Wife get CPP and OAS, plus 2 private pensions from previous employers. Me city of Toronto, her University of Toronto. Neither of us would qualify for, or need the GIS supplement. CPP because we both contributed to it ( me since 1965, her since 1969 ) and OAS as Canadian citizens. JimB .


----------



## C50 (Sep 10, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Thanks, but most advantage plans have an annual "out of pocket" hospital deductible, which was why i am asking if your's does or not - looks good if you don't ever have possible annual out of pocket hospital deductibles?:
> 
> https://www.65incorporated.com/topics/out-pocket-medicare-costs/can-you-explain-out-pocket-limit/


Sorry, misunderstood.  Yes my plan deductible is $3,400 max out of pocket per year.   As for hospital specify deductible I'm honestly not sure if there is one or what it would be.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2022)

It's difficult because I never can save enough to get things I would like to have.  I spend most of what I save on my dog vet bills and old beater car.


----------



## mrstime (Sep 10, 2022)

We are comfy, home and car are paid off so our only bills are utilities, and a credit card bill now and then. He really likes Amazon.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 10, 2022)

That’s really tough Ruthanne. I bought pet insurance because even though I have the monthly payment Maltese often have expensive health issues when older. Vets in Nevada are really expensive.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 10, 2022)

Never have as much as I want, but do have as much as I need.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 10, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Never have as much as I want, but do have as much as I need.


I wonder if he knows he invented the "Twerk"?


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2022)

Teacher Terry said:


> That’s really tough Ruthanne. I bought pet insurance because even though I have the monthly payment Maltese often have expensive health issues when older. Vets in Nevada are really expensive.


I have dog insurance too with a $500.00 deductible. I have not had to use it yet because the vet bills have always been under $500.00.  My income is very low, too so that's what makes it difficult mostly.


----------



## oldmontana (Sep 11, 2022)

Is your retirement financially difficult or comfortable?​
COMFORTABLE.  Thanks to good decisions I made , good luck and a good wife.


----------



## Looking2retire (Sep 12, 2022)

The retirement really scares me.  I had bad dreams as the brake were lost and there were miles of down hill ahead.  

Glad to see everyone is comfortable in their retirement.  It seems that as long as one could live within what they have, it is comfortable.  

With several small pensions and SS, wife and I are projected to have over $7000/month without touching our savings.  I want to retire soon, but still worry about not having enough.


----------



## Jules (Sep 12, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Here in Canada the amount of our Government pensions is not affected by any private pensions we receive. If our annual total pension income is greater than a certain amount we do have to pay



The Clawback of our Old Age Security pension that starts at age 63 can happen if your net world income exceeds the threshold amount ($81,761 for 2022), you have to repay part or your entire OAS pension.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 13, 2022)

I ditto @Gary O's response.
"_For us, the word is *comfortable*
Not working, or going to work for somebody else
Yet an income that pays everything, and we can do pretty much what we want, when we want while putting X amount away
No year long cruises, or annual trips to Cabo"_

It's coming up on 4 years since my husband passed but that has not negatively impacted my finances.  I learned how to pay myself 1st and handle money pretty well every since I was in my twenties. Other factors contributing to being comfortable:
~ For the. most part, I am debt free.
~ As a co-op unit owner my housing expenses are much lower than average. Our HOA fees are only about 29% of average rents for 2 BR apartments in our county. Our mortgage is paid off.
~ As a State of New Jersey retiree I get excellent benefits, including a pension which more than covers my expenses, a Medicare PPO & an RX plan.
In addition the state reimburses me $46 a month toward Medicare.
~  For 12 years I was able to invest my social security (this year I'm using it to help my loved ones).
~ Except for my RMDs, I don't need to touch my investments.

Until COVID I was taking several weeks vacation annually. I think things have worked out (financially) better than I expected. I like that @HarryHawk used the word "blessed" to describe his situation. I feel very blessed also.


----------

